# Corn snake heat mat - holding down



## jplev8 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi

I have purchased my viv, heat mat, thermostat and thermometer.

When I purchased these I was advised to use duct tape and cover the heat mat to ensure no water from either the snake or its bowl makes contact with the mat. And to also use the tape to stick the edges to the floor and to stick the stat and meter to it.

Is this advisable? would the mat not start over heating if it is covered in tape?

Many thanks


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Tbh i have the edges of all my mats held down with heat conductive tape and have the water bowls at the opposite end, they tend to 'dry off' on way to mat and as long as the mat is statted there are no problems with over heating or with burns tetc. You do need to check the mats and stats while cleaning to double check that its all running at right temps etc anyway.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

don't use tape inside with the snake it will end up stuck on the snake. Use bathroom sealant to stick it down, and seal around the connections with it too.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

bladeblaster said:


> don't use tape inside with the snake it will end up stuck on the snake. Use bathroom sealant to stick it down, and seal around the connections with it too.


I have never had a problem with the tape io use, its silver heat tape for cookers etc so it stays stuck, if i want to remove a mat i have to cut it out lol. Good tip with sealant tho, its a blessing especially with smaller snakes and stat holes lol


----------



## Rick Shaw (Jul 27, 2010)

I use duct tape to stick my heat mats to the bottom of the viv. 
I then cover the bottom of the viv with lino, then any substrate on top of the lino. I have lino in all my vivs, if you go to a local carpet shop they normally have an 'off cuts' section and you can pick up a piece really cheap.


----------

